# Easibed?



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if "Easibed" is safe and good to use?
We spotted this today at a horse supplies shop after failing to find Aubiose...it looks really similar, but we couldnt find much info about what its actually made from on the packet

Also it seemed pretty pointy...Aubiose looks it too. Arent these sharp edges a danger?

Thanks


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Btw if Easibed isnt any good can anyone tell us where we can get Aubiose at a reasonable price? Found a few online shops but with postage its pretty pricey

Cheers


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Never used easibed, but I use aubiose for my rats, pet mice, and robo hammies and they are fine on it. It is very absorbant and does not feel sharp. Do you have any equine supply places near you? I pay £9.20 a bale.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly I hate Easibed, Aubiose is far superior! Easibed isn't anywhere near as absorbent or as soft and you have to use more too. I also find that with one particularly 'productive' buck it even goes mouldy underneath within a week, despite the fact that I disinfect each week when I clean out. Needless to say I only ever use something other than Aubiose when forced due to unavailability.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

me and Cait are divided on easi bed.I use it and am very happy with it.It is coarser than aubiose but it hasn't caused my mice or for that matter other animals any problems.I happily use either plus another one called snowflake.I'm not fussed which,what ever is available.They are all floor coverings for stables so equine or farm shops are where it's stocked.


----------

